# "Sonara" bloodlines



## ssshowhorses (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I am looking for anyone who has or has had horses with the "Sonara" prefix on thier name. We bought a mare last fall that is Sonara bred and started showing her in the spring, we had multiple people say that she had by far the MOST natural action they had ever seen on a shetland, let alone an ASPC/AMHR shetland. Due to an unfortunate accident the mare will not be shown for the remainder of the year.

I would like to find someone with a Sonara horse for sale and I would also like to see if anyone else has found a Sonara horse with similar action or if our mare was just a fluke. SO if you know of any Sonara horses, let me know your experience with them!


----------



## Devon (Jul 14, 2010)

ssshowhorses said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for anyone who has or has had horses with the "Sonara" prefix on thier name. We bought a mare last fall that is Sonara bred and started showing her in the spring, we had multiple people say that she had by far the MOST natural action they had ever seen on a shetland, let alone an ASPC/AMHR shetland. Due to an unfortunate accident the mare will not be shown for the remainder of the year.
> 
> I would like to find someone with a Sonara horse for sale and I would also like to see if anyone else has found a Sonara horse with similar action or if our mare was just a fluke. SO if you know of any Sonara horses, let me know your experience with them!


Im so sorry something happened to her




I was wondering where she was ..


----------



## Lewella (Jul 19, 2010)

SonAra is Ron Christianson, Bode, Iowa. http://oocities.com/sonaraacres/


----------

